# pci 0000:00:07.0: DPC: RP PIO log size 0 is invalid

## the_actuary

I was going through journalctl log today and found this error message in booting the kernel. It looks harmless at the outset, but would appreciate if someone can direct me to solve this.

```
pci 0000:00:07.0: DPC: RP PIO log size 0 is invalid
```

Thanks.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Some info here

----------

## the_actuary

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Some info here

 

Thanks fedeliallalinea. So it has something to do with the bios settings (looks like all affected processors are intel tiger lake). Will look into, thanks!

----------

